# Hyperemesis will i get it again



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi girls just after your experiences and advice
I suffered terrible hyperemesis with my pregnancy being unable to work and in hospital 4 times. I would love to have another child if it happened will i suffer again. How will i manage 1 baby and sickness never want my son to miss out because i am to poorly to care for him. we were very lucky to have a nat pregnancy and dont know if it will happen again. I know we are most fertile soon after birth and cant bear the thought of using contraception as i would love another.
Anybody had another child after hyperemesis how did you feel and cope.
Thanks sarah


----------



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi sarah
I am afraid I cant help with the answer to this but I would be really interested to hear any responces. I too suffered from hyperemersis-and can really sympathise it is horrendous I was also hospitilised and was sick from 7weeks and didn't stop until I gave birth! I swore I could never ever go throught that again, and the thought of having to care for my baby daughter at the same time seems impossible.  But I would love to have another child, now as time goes by I am considering IVF another time. 
Someone I know has 4 children and was hospilised every time with hyperemersis, how she managed I dont know. I also know a lady who has 2 children and suffered with hyperemersis both times -the 2nd time she depended on her mum a lot to care for her son. Everyone keeps telling me that evey pregnancy is different, but when I was in hospital I was told there was a high chance it would be repeated with subsequent pregnancie(75% chance but dont quote me on that!) 
Not much help I know but wanted you to know you wont alone!
Fran


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Fran
Glad im not alone i swore i wouldnt do it again all the way through my pregnancy but already i miss my bump and cant imagine not trying for another baby. Our babys are so worth it but it is an horrendous feeling when you cant control the sickness. I just know it will be much harder with a baby and would hate to be in hospital and away from him. 
sarah


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Fran
I have posted on preg general chat hoping to get more response.
Sarah


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Your subject caught my eye as I had awful hyperemesis (when is it not awful!) with my dd.  I always liked the idea of having 3 children but had to quickly rethink when I realised that we were lucky to have even one.  Then when I got so sick I thought there is absolutely no way I can go through this again but I really want a sibling for our dd.  I'm scared about not being able to get pregnant again and I'm scared about feeling that sick again!  I'll be really interested to hear from anyone who has 2 children after hyperemesis with their first...

X


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hoshi
Idont seem to be getting much response but i know exactly what you mean. Iam worried about not getting pregnant and worried about how i would manage being sick again especially with a LO to look after.
Sarah


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've only just noticed this thread and had to respond as it's something that really scares me too. Like most of us I was so thrilled to be pregnant at last but developed hyperemesis which ruined my experience. I started feeling sick at 5 weeks and started being sick at 6 weeks. By 9 weeks I had lost 2 stone in weight, couldn't drink even sips of water and was fainting a lot. I also had that awful thing where I couldn't swallow my own salivia so had to keep spitting into a tissue (which made me feel disgusting) and I remember being incredibly thirsty all of the time but not being able to drink. At this point I was finally hospitalised and put on a drip which did help a lot but like most my sickness lasted for my entire pregnancy and I was pretty much 'cared for' by my husband.

We are about to start IVF again for a sibling in a couple of weeks and this is the most scary thing about it all. I am lucky that my family is close by and has said they will help care for my son (now 2) if I get really ill again.  I think the frustrating thing is everyone tells me to stop looking on the negative side as every pregnancy is different and I may not be ill again. I have read though that if you get hyperemesis once then you are very likely to suffer it again and I feel I'm just being realistic. 

I feel very confused at times because I was SO GRATEFUL that treatment worked for us and thrilled to have my son which is why I'm prepared to go through it all again (despite it being the most ill I've ever felt in my life) but at the same time I'm dreading the thought of being pregnant at some point again in the future because it terrifies me. No one understands what it is like until they've been through it and the number of people that say to me - oh yes, I got morning sickness too - and think you're just making a fuss. I don't know what the answer is really?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't help with your question but can relate to your feelings, I got very ill when pregnant with my DS, I got pre-eclampsia, during labour I was close to having a stroke, my DH thought he'd loose me and the baby at one time.  After having my son I got very broody but I was terrified of going through that same experience, my gynae told me there was no way i'd get pregnant naturally so I stopped taking any contraception and put my DH in charge of it  , he was useless and the following month I found I was pregnant with my DD.  To cope with the prospect of getting ill, I spoke with my family and friends and shared my worries and had people ready to help out with my DS at any point, my Mum insisted she'd drop everything, this was the only way I could cope with the worry.  In hindsight I shouldn't have worried, I was fine, no pre-eclampsia, every pregnancy is different but it is down to luck whether you get hyperemesis again or not...

Not sure if this helps at all but hopefully it may give you some coping straegies.

Big hugs

Bev xx


----------



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Tasha _ I just had to respond to your message. I have just read your blog and must admit it made me cry. I could relate to so much that you worte about, especially the feelings you had when different people close to you became pregnant. Two close friends became pregnant when I was going through IVF both within weeks of TTC. I am so grateful for the beautiful baby girl I now have. 
I am pleased you are now embarking on IVF again. I wish you so much luck and would love to know how it all goes. I hope you have a positive outcome -without hypemesis. If I am honest with myself I secretly do want another baby and am hoping it might occur naturally. But the memories of such severe illness still worry me so much. It is true every pregnancy is different but I know the statistics about hyperemesis. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that you have positive news soon. Please let us know
llove Franx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi

I'm afraid I got it both times but managed to avoid hospital second time round. It is truly awful but I had acupuncture for it and it did seem to help. Initially it stirs it up but after a couple of treatments it did seem to get a little better. Have to say it was all worth it though but no more for me as the first 16 weeks were pants both times round. With the boys it had just got better and then I went into prem labour (nothing to do with the sickness) and they popped out - typical


----------

